# Hat Puff Embroidery



## TJsDesigns (Dec 16, 2015)

Anyone have a good hat contact who can do puff embroidery like the photos attached? I haven't got into doing it myself so would rather outsource the work.


----------



## Chris109 (Aug 3, 2015)

Where you are located?


----------



## CDC (Apr 22, 2013)

We can get that handled for you, if you like. Everyother job we do is puff. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

This should be in the referrals and recommendations forum...


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

tfalk said:


> This should be in the referrals and recommendations forum...


The reason why we're not moving it there at this time is because the OP is asking us if we know anyone else who can do it. He is not asking if we can do it.

Sounds like a technicality I know. But the difference is important.

TJ, say the word and I can move this to our Referrals & Recommendation section which would allow members to solicit you directly for the job. Right now they can't do that due to forum rules against self-promotion.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks Joe, I asked for it to be moved because someone had replied that they could do the work, looks like you removed that post...


----------



## TJsDesigns (Dec 16, 2015)

Sorry I posted in the wrong forum. Yes please move me if you could.


----------



## TJsDesigns (Dec 16, 2015)

We are located in California. If anyone wants to send me some estimates and samples of work I would appreciate it. It's for a baseball team, so we are looking to get caps that are durable yet cost effective.


----------

